# Anyone had success at 5th or 6th IUI?????



## ganda (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi everyone.  I am on my 5th IUI and was just wondering if anyone out there knew of success stories for 5th and 6th goes?


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello ganda

I subscribe to a US email list and there are lots of ladies on there who got a BFP after 8 - 12 IUIs.  Each IUI is meant to have a 10-15% (ish) chance of working, so it could take up to 10 goes to work.  The problem is that each try is more stressful than the last and stress and fertility don't go well together so a lot of people move on to IVF/ICSI etc after just a few tries at IUI.

Good luck with you 5th IUI - I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that this is your lucky cycle - really hope it works for you.

Some1

xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello Ganda,

I have completed 3 cycles of IUI and have another 3 remaining. I spoke to my clinic and they have been so supportive for the remaining cycles and advised its definately worth it!

I pray your 5th cycle is successful and sending you some very special home-made cuddles to keep you relaxed and stress free! (Easier said than done!) SO I sent you some cyber flowers too     
             

Fingers and toes crossed for YOU!

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------

